# 5/1 Update on Jupiter 2 build



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I finished installing the entire Paragrafix photoetched set last night. This set is well worth the money, and the time and effort to install and use it. I only used about half the set on my first build, this time it all went in. I have 28 hrs. work in this build so far, I've completed step 1!! LOL!!

Removing area of left inside hallway wall for fiber ooptics install. 


















Lot's of brass!!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome work as usual, Tim. :thumbsup: Please keep us posted. I'm interested to see how you thread the fiber in this one.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

*Update 5/3/11*

Yikes! I drilled about 400 more tiny holes last night.....I think I'm done!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You are one sick and twisted individual! (And patient.) It's looking fantastic!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

High praise, indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is what I call a good start.Looks promissing.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah.
Go ahead and keep posting pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

love it


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


>



Are you decaling over the brass or painting, or a combination? I have the brass set as well and am anxious to see how it looks either way.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Both actually. That's what I did last time. Using the fiber optics makes it hard to use all the decals, at least where there are large quantities.


----------

